# Anyone used Yorkville Elite series speakers?



## traynor_garnet

I'm looking to buy a small used PA for jamming at home. A local person is selling some Yorkville Elite EX1000 speakers. They are older and discontinued but from the small amount of info I can find these were very good quality speakers and are much better than the Pulse series.

Any comments would be very much appreciated.

Thanks
TG


----------



## gtrguy

Elite series stuff is great. Hard to go wrong.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Thanks GTRGUY. The seller is adking$600 for the pair. Seem reasonable?


----------



## gtrguy

Seems reasonable if in good condition and you need something that size.


----------



## jb welder

Far superior to the Pulse line.
Good quality components, but you might want to verify that the 15's haven't been swapped out for cheap replacements. That would be a real downgrade.
Like gtrguy said about the size, are you the guy that has to move them?


----------



## traynor_garnet

Are these things huge? I cannot find any info online regarding their size.


----------



## jb welder

They are pretty large. You can guess from pics on line that show the 15's. Probably 3' wide by about 4' high and around 3' deep. (edit: I'll revise and say 2x4x2)
I seem to recall them narrowing them down later, but that may have been the 2000's.

Depending where you are, and what you need, I just came across this (for a few hundred $ more). The 401's are single 15 and horn:
Yamaha EMX 5000-12 Mixer – Yorkville Elite Speakers and More | Pro Audio & Recording Equipment | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Milkman

If you don’t mind moving them they’re going to be amazing speakers.

I was running a rig with four of those and four Elite LS800P subs.

They’re heavy, but really great sounding and very loud.


----------



## Milkman

?.???


----------



## traynor_garnet

That is some nice stuff but since I’m on QC I cannot look into it.

The speakers basically won’t move once set up but my music room is already tight! Height really doesn’t matter though, so I’d the ‘floor print’ isn’t much bigger than a 1x15 or 1x12 pa speaker the larger size isn’t a huge issue.

I have a pending deal on a Yorkville Ap-812 powered mixer so hopefully I can get a good sounding rig up and running soon,

TG



jb welder said:


> They are pretty large. You can guess from pics on line that show the 15's. Probably 3' wide by about 4' high and around 3' deep. (edit: I'll revise and say 2x4x2)
> I seem to recall them narrowing them down later, but that may have been the 2000's.
> 
> Depending where you are, and what you need, I just came across this (for a few hundred $ more). The 401's are single 15 and horn:
> Yamaha EMX 5000-12 Mixer – Yorkville Elite Speakers and More | Pro Audio & Recording Equipment | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## DaddyDog

Yorkville lists their discontinued products here Yorkville and E1000 is not there. I'd ask the guy to verify and send a pic of the label.

I have two pairs of old Elite series speakers, and they are excellent. Very happy with them.


----------



## traynor_garnet

CRAP! The ad is gone this morning. He must have sold them  They were definitely Yorkville ex1000; I saw the pics and found info online (but not much info).


----------



## bw66

DaddyDog said:


> Yorkville lists their discontinued products here Yorkville and E1000 is not there. I'd ask the guy to verify and send a pic of the label.
> 
> I have two pairs of old Elite series speakers, and they are excellent. Very happy with them.





traynor_garnet said:


> CRAP! The ad is gone this morning. He must have sold them  They were definitely Yorkville ex1000; I saw the pics and found info online (but not much info).


The Yorkville "Legacy Products" page is not comprehensive - I have a few Yorkville items that aren't listed.


----------



## marcos

Elite series are great bang for the buck, no comparison to Pulse speakers.


----------



## traynor_garnet

So it may have all worked out for the best anyway. I found a local guy selling Elite EX350 speakers. He wants $400 for the pair (8 ohms).


----------



## Retired Schmuck

traynor_garnet said:


> I'm looking to buy a small used PA for jamming at home. A local person is selling some Yorkville Elite EX1000 speakers. They are older and discontinued but from the small amount of info I can find these were very good quality speakers and are much better than the Pulse series.
> 
> Any comments would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> TG


I agree with othe guy. Been using Elites since 1994. Cannot go wrong. Pulse is much cheaper, less caplable.


----------



## Retired Schmuck

traynor_garnet said:


> CRAP! The ad is gone this morning. He must have sold them  They were definitely Yorkville ex1000; I saw the pics and found info online (but not much info).


Been 3 years. If you got the Elites they would still be working great. I have the EX1000 speakers. 102 decibels with one watt, so efficient. Have 160P powered Elites. Small 10 inch monitors but powerful enough to use as a pa in clubs. Just got Elite EF10P 10 inch 600 watt speakers with Bluetooth. Has eq settings with memory.


----------

